# Demagnetizing a watch



## gaopa

I had posted on the earlier thread about ebay demagnetizers as I was in interested in the topic since my Omega Seamaster Professional had been diagnosed with the problem and fixed by Nesbit's Service in Seattle. Once my watch was returned it ran perfectly.

After a brief Google search I found an inexpensive demagnetizer at a Los Angles company that supplies to jewelers. I got the demagnetizer they sell for $26. My demagnetizer had no instructions. Since I did not know how to use the demagnetizer other than a way suggested by a forum member on the other thread, I called Mack at Nesbit's. Mack told me to put the watch on the demagnetizer, turn it on and slowly draw the watch away to arms length. Then Mack said to do it again with the watch at a 90 degree angle to what it was the first time. It works! I simply cannot believe the results.

I have a Fortis Spacematic GMT that was running slow. I demagnetized it yesterday and today the watch is running +1 after 24 hrs!

I don't know what is going on with watches getting magentized, but mine seem to be. Mack said they are seeing more and more watches coming in that are magnetized. 

Be warned though. DON"T PUT A QUARTZ WATCH ON A DEMAGNETIZER!

Do others of you have experience with the phenomenon of magetized watches? Please share your experience and what you did about it. TIA, Bill P.


----------



## Henry Hatem

Magnetism is every where - automatic doors, automatic readers, hospitals, think of all the electromagnetic fields around with large electric motors. Not sure but I wonder about the electric cars producing fields as well... So pending the user and their surroundings it's not too strange at all just a fact of watchmaking.


----------



## GeneJockey

Henry Hatem said:


> Magnetism is every where - automatic doors, automatic readers, hospitals, think of all the electromagnetic fields around with large electric motors. Not sure but I wonder about the electric cars producing fields as well... So pending the user and their surroundings it's not too strange at all just a fact of watchmaking.


When Elgin introduced its Railroad Approved wristwatch, the B.W. Raymond, it had a soft iron dial and dust cover for magnetic shielding for those working around the generators and traction motors on diesel locomotives, so your concern about electric cars is not too farfetched.


----------



## Ben_hutcherson

Hamilton started using the Elinvar hairspring right around the time that diesel-electrics started making inroads, and that was one of the touted advantages of Elinvar.


----------



## Henry Hatem

Newer watch movements use a plethora of materials with anti or low magnetic qualities but the balance spring is always suspect it has iron in it and of course a lot of the other metals in the watch are magnetic and just store it. Some companies are working with silicon escapements in part to hinder magnetism, weight and lubrication all banes of the watchmaker. All good points about earlier watches and I think we had a handle on most of the issues at least to an "acceptable" level but I believe the magnetic fields of today are much stronger than what we dealt with in the past. I am no electrician an haven't tested it myself but would assume some of the passive chargers coming out got to spin a needle pretty good. It is an interesting discussion in horology that will be with us for awhile.


----------



## gaopa

Thanks to each of you for your shared information. I have learned from each of you. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## dacattoo

I would be interested in why you feel quartz watches shouldn't be demagnetized? Watchmakers use magnet type equipment to start quartz watches that are sluggish to start all the time. I have several times a day for several years. There are some watches that should not be near strong magnetic fields like tuning fork watches (Accutron) and a few others.


----------



## le arsi

gaopa said:


> I had posted on the earlier thread about ebay demagnetizers as I was in interested in the topic since my Omega Seamaster Professional had been diagnosed with the problem and fixed by Nesbit's Service in Seattle. Once my watch was returned it ran perfectly.
> 
> After a brief Google search I found an inexpensive demagnetizer at a Los Angles company that supplies to jewelers. I got the demagnetizer they sell for $26. My demagnetizer had no instructions. Since I did not know how to use the demagnetizer other than a way suggested by a forum member on the other thread, I called Mack at Nesbit's. Mack told me to put the watch on the demagnetizer, turn it on and slowly draw the watch away to arms length. Then Mack said to do it again with the watch at a 90 degree angle to what it was the first time. It works! I simply cannot believe the results.
> 
> I have a Fortis Spacematic GMT that was running slow. I demagnetized it yesterday and today the watch is running +1 after 24 hrs!
> 
> I don't know what is going on with watches getting magentized, but mine seem to be. Mack said they are seeing more and more watches coming in that are magnetized.
> 
> Be warned though. DON"T PUT A QUARTZ WATCH ON A DEMAGNETIZER!
> 
> Do others of you have experience with the phenomenon of magetized watches? Please share your experience and what you did about it. TIA, Bill P.


There are two methods employed in using demagnetizer. First is to remove magnetic contamination (demagnetize) and the second is to put magnetism (magnetize). To remove, simply place the object on top of the demagnetizer, switch on then withdraw slowly away and switch off. While to magnetize, simply put the object on top , switch on then switch off. I have been using my demagnetizer in tandem with my quartz watch analyzer for a long time doing the second method. First if my QWA shows restricted motor motion I will use my demagnetizer to accelerate the motor and apply some oil to the pivots after that I test it again to my QWA. Majority shows good improvement and the movement become normal again. These technique has been very helpful to me in my business for a long time now. It has become my first remedy also when a customer came with a back job watch but doesn't want to leave the watch to be fixed. So by using this technique I can follow the customer's request. I have plenty of customer also that doesn't want their watch to be cleaned just battery only or they will throw it away. Buy using this immediate remedy- the clogged watch could start running again as normal. Placing the quartz watch in a demagnetizer will not harm it if you do the second method above.
Please see this video than ks: Easy quartz watch repair - YouTube


----------



## gaopa

le arsi, THANKS! Your post was very informative and your video as well. Thanks again for sharing, Bill


----------



## gaopa

Another question..... when putting the watch on the demagnetizer to demagnetize does it matter if you put the case back against the demagnetizer or the crystal? The reason I ask is that my watches are on bracelets and I can't put the case back down and then draw up and away as has been suggested. I would need to take a pin out of the clasp to put the case back down against the demagnetizer. TIA, Bill P.


----------



## BezelSpinner

I don't think orientation generally matters. That said, I tend to use either face up or face down rather than a side oreintation. My thought/hope being that in my vintage watches if the balance spring does get pushed or pulled by the field, there may be less distortion with the spring being pararallel to the demagnetizer surface. I have seen some balance springs deflect as pulled momentarily towards the demagnetizer. If you're using a pass-through coil demagnetizer than there may be less of such an initial tug. I usually don't see any tug or movement with my newer movements.


----------



## le arsi

When demagnetizing a mechanical movt its proper to remove it from its case as watchmakers usually do because there are back cover with special alloy to protect watch movt from outside magnetism. A pass-through coil demagnetizer is less accurate when removing magnetism on movt based in my more than 35 years of experience. There are times that I have to repeat the process several times because contamination is still present. My most reliable demagnetizer is the one with its magnetic flux is on top, moving the object away vertically. It is a one- shot demagnetizing.


----------



## gaopa

le arsi said:


> When demagnetizing a mechanical movt its proper to remove it from its case as watchmakers usually do because there are back cover with special alloy to protect watch movt from outside magnetism. A pass-through coil demagnetizer is less accurate when removing magnetism on movt based in my more than 35 years of experience. There are times that I have to repeat the process several times because contamination is still present. My most reliable demagnetizer is the one with its magnetic flux is on top, moving the object away vertically. It is a one- shot demagnetizing.


Since I'm not a watchmaker, I can't remove the movement from the case. I will just do the process with the movement in the case and move it up vertically as you suggested. Thanks again for sharing your knowledge and experience with demagnetizing. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## bbc0

"I don't know what is going on with watches getting magentized, but mine seem to be. Mack said they are seeing more and more watches coming in that are magnetized."

I read somewhere recently that cheap winders may tend to magnetize watches. Something to do with poor shielding of the drive motors is suspected. I keep 4 of my automatics in a relatively inexpensive winder which is held together inside the magnificent case by hot melt glue and in the past 4 years can't say that I am aware of a problem though.


----------



## pithy

bbc0;6035840 . . . . . . [COLOR=#333333 said:


> I read somewhere recently that cheap winders may tend to magnetize watches. . . . . . . [/COLOR]


Do you have a link for that? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bbc0

pithy said:


> Do you have a link for that? Thanks in advance.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/how-pick-operate-watch-winder-correctly-tips-tricks-517051.html (second paragraph)


----------



## pithy

bbc0 said:


> . . . . . . . . I read somewhere recently that cheap winders may tend to magnetize watches. Something to do with poor shielding of the drive motors is suspected. . . . . . . . .





pithy said:


> Do you have a link for that? Thanks in advance.





bbc0 said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/how-pick-operate-watch-winder-correctly-tips-tricks-517051.html (second paragraph)


bbc0:

I reviewed that thread and found this: "Poorly made watch winders have been shown to magnetize the watches main spring over time." - but I find no reference to drive motors - poorly shielded or otherwise and no justification or source for the claim.

Do you have an authoritative reference that links these motors to the magnetizing of watches?

My watchmaker friends will find another interesting aspect to the quote you reference. The magnetizing of hairsprings is of primary importance because even slight charges can cause the coils of the hairspring to cling to together and radically shorten its effective vibrating length, thereby dramatically increasing the rate of the movement. Magnetization (and its various levels) of other components manifest itself in other often more subtle ways. A moderately magnetized pallet fork will reveal itself in small cyclic changes to amplitude.

1. Since:

the coils of the mainspring are by design contained within the confines of the mainspring barrel;

and under full wind (and no wind) are compressed against each other with a level of force such that any additional application of force due to self-magnetization would be comparatively negligible;

and with proper lubrication the coefficients of kinetic and static friction of the coils are proven to be within the design parameters necessary for the coils to slide against one another in spite of this friction due to their compressed tension (or winding);

and since the barrel and mainspring are a centuries old proven system of powering a time train;

I submit to you that mainspring magnetization probably isn't a performance factor for power reserve and related issues.

2. Further, since a nonelectro magnet, arranging itself alternately as a Archimedian spiral and then transitioning to a simple spiral shape and then back again, would in all phases - due to its more or less concentric coils and their layering - display polarity at right angles to these same coils and if any magnetic forces of substance were existent, they would be directed away from rather than radially dispersed at the escapement - which is of primary importance for these considerations.

I only mention items #'s 1. & 2. above since no watchmaker I know or know of, has ever cited the magnetization of mainsprings as any kind of issue with respect watch performance or otherwise - which brings into issue the weight which is to be given to the quote you reference.


----------



## bbc0

The quote I referenced was not my own. The part that was my own, stated that I do use a cheapo winder and have not experienced any issues over the past several years of use. 
Your comments might be better directed to the author. 
I am not experienced enough to be able to judge the validity of the articles and this forum is lucky enough to have you to do that, on at least 1532 occasions.


----------



## pithy

bbc0 said:


> The quote I referenced was not my own. . . . . .


No one inferred that, but you did cite it as a source, correct ?


----------



## IrixGuy

Here is a video of a watch demagnetizer that I just picked up from Ebay for a few bucks. It'll do the job but be sure to get a European to US plug if you're in the US C&H Xin Feng No 340 400 Demagnetizer Unboxing - YouTube


----------



## IrixGuy

Within this video, I demonstrate how to de-magnetize a watch. I de-magnetized a Baume & Mercier Classima Executives watch How to De-Magnetize a Watch - YouTube


----------



## kilsonvorra

Most watches stop operating when revealed in the demagnetize. Even watch with metal hairsprings and stability tires, although I don't know what reason there might be to demagnetize a watch so prepared.


----------



## Darwin

Hi irixguy - just asked this question in the YouTube comments section, but it would be better answered here, I think: did the method you employed work?


----------



## lysanderxiii

dacattoo said:


> I would be interested in why you feel quartz watches shouldn't be demagnetized? Watchmakers use magnet type equipment to start quartz watches that are sluggish to start all the time. I have several times a day for several years. There are some watches that should not be near strong magnetic fields like tuning fork watches (Accutron) and a few others.


The stepper motor rotor is a magnet.

If you de-magnetize the module/watch you destroy the rotor's magnetic field and it will not work....

If you just place the watch on the (de-)magnetizer and pulse the switch, the magnetizer builds a large magnetic field, and this causes the rotor to align itself with that field. Since the magnetic field is very strong the torque of the rotor is high, it tends to break any stuck pivots free, if stuck.


----------



## wildpack

lysanderxiii said:


> ....If you just place the watch on the (de-)magnetizer and pulse the switch, the magnetizer builds a large magnetic field, and this causes the rotor to align itself with that field. Since the magnetic field is very strong the torque of the rotor is high, it tends to break any stuck pivots free, if stuck.


Just as a matter of interest, is that a standard operating procedure (i.e. won't hurt), or a quick and dirty (i.e. I'm not taking the watch apart anyways). Sounds like it "probably" doesn't magnetize the rotor, and probably it's the stuck pivots that break.


----------



## ThePadd

gaopa said:


> Another question..... when putting the watch on the demagnetizer to demagnetize does it matter if you put the case back against the demagnetizer or the crystal? The reason I ask is that my watches are on bracelets and I can't put the case back down and then draw up and away as has been suggested. I would need to take a pin out of the clasp to put the case back down against the demagnetizer. TIA, Bill P.


Dude, it takes 20 seconds to pop the pin out of the adjuster on the clasp to 'open' the bracelet!


----------



## Nacos

Hello,

I have recent came across the concept of magnetized watches and out of curiosity I've tested my watches for magnetism using a compass. Both automatic (high-end) watches and one quartz (Citizen Eco-Drive) caused the compass needle.to move but barely noticeable, while in contrast, another solar powered quartz (Seiko) caused the needle to rotate more than 90°. I would really appreciate your comments regarding both phenomena:
1. Is it normal for a brand new, high-end automatic watch to cause the compass needle to move at all? Is that barely noticeable needle movement normal/expected? All 3 watches (the two automatics and the Citizen Eco-Drive) run absolutely normal, no deviation.
2. How should I interpret the apparent high magnetism shown by the Seiko, especially since that watch was a freak of nature from day one (almost no deviation in one year, it's been running like an atomic watch for the past 3 years) and that didn't seem to have changed - in other words, "despite" the magnetic effect shown by the compass it runs just as accurately as it always has. 
Thanks!


----------



## mi6_

Nacos said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have recent came across the concept of magnetized watches and out of curiosity I've tested my watches for magnetism using a compass. Both automatic (high-end) watches and one quartz (Citizen Eco-Drive) caused the compass needle.to move but barely noticeable, while in contrast, another solar powered quartz (Seiko) caused the needle to rotate more than 90°. I would really appreciate your comments regarding both phenomena:
> 1. Is it normal for a brand new, high-end automatic watch to cause the compass needle to move at all? Is that barely noticeable needle movement normal/expected? All 3 watches (the two automatics and the Citizen Eco-Drive) run absolutely normal, no deviation.
> 2. How should I interpret the apparent high magnetism shown by the Seiko, especially since that watch was a freak of nature from day one (almost no deviation in one year, it's been running like an atomic watch for the past 3 years) and that didn't seem to have changed - in other words, "despite" the magnetic effect shown by the compass it runs just as accurately as it always has.
> Thanks!


The Quartz watches (meaning Eco-Drive and Solar) have a magnet in the stepper motor so they will affect a compass. Magnetic fields will not do anything to a Quartz watch unless it is a very strong field (way more than you'd ever typically encounter in everyday life). Once removed from a magnetic field a Quartz watch should function normally. There should be no reason to ever de-magnetize a Quartz watch (doing so may possibly damage your Quartz movement but I'm not sure if that's actually true). My understanding is that Quartz watches are virtually impervious to permanent damage from a magnetic field.

The mechanical movement shouldn't be magnetized. If it is magnetized it should be de-magnetized. It may just be magnetized a small amount and maybe isn't affecting the accuracy of the movement. De-magnetizing the watch shouldn't hurt just to be safe.


----------



## Nacos

mi6_ said:


> The Quartz watches (meaning Eco-Drive and Solar) have a magnet in the stepper motor so they will affect a compass.


OK, but how can it be explained that the Citizen Eco-Xrive causes the needle.to barely move while in the case of the Sieko Solar the needle moves over 90°? They are both quartz, both solar, the technology should be about the same, why this "black-and-white" difference in the "apparent" magnetisation? Plus none of them changed at all in terms of functionality. :think: :-s


----------



## mi6_

Nacos said:


> OK, but how can it be explained that the Citizen Eco-Xrive causes the needle.to barely move while in the case of the Sieko Solar the needle moves over 90°? They are both quartz, both solar, the technology should be about the same, why this "black-and-white" difference in the "apparent" magnetisation? Plus none of them changed at all in terms of functionality. :think: :-s


The case on one watch may be magnetized or the magnet in the stepper motor is more powerful? I'm no experts so hopefully someone else can chime in.


----------



## maillchort

How are you checking with the compass? Should be over the crystal, but the step motor (rotor) might be closer or further from compass center from one to the other depending on your placement. Dial material, case material, distance from rotor to compass vertically will all have an effect. 

Had a mechanical in recently that was so magnetized the balance would stop with one arm 90 degrees out of 'rest' over the steel pallet bridge. Was also a 20'222 beat movement- that bastard gave me fits!


----------



## Molliedooker

Nacos said:


> OK, but how can it be explained that the Citizen Eco-Xrive causes the needle.to barely move while in the case of the Sieko Solar the needle moves over 90°? They are both quartz, both solar, the technology should be about the same, why this "black-and-white" difference in the "apparent" magnetisation? Plus none of them changed at all in terms of functionality. :think: :-s


Probably due to the type of material encasing the battery/ watch and the type of battery.
FWIW my Eco drive only moves compass needle when near side opposite to crown .(probably a screw).


----------



## dlim4evah

Kepp your watch far away from computers and cell phones. Like Henry said, newer watches today have more anti-magnetic material but it's always a good idea to be wary of the EMF.


----------



## Molliedooker

Aside from say resting a mechanical watch on the iPad every night I would not worry too much about it.


----------



## Mitch a roni

It may sound crazy, and maybe I got in my own head, but if one were to demagnetize face down, could the demagnetizer bend the hands??? I only thought of this after I did it and realized the pull it actually has. Also, would it cause damage if done while the watch was running?


----------



## Archer

Mitch a roni said:


> It may sound crazy, and maybe I got in my own head, but if one were to demagnetize face down, could the demagnetizer bend the hands??? I only thought of this after I did it and realized the pull it actually has. Also, would it cause damage if done while the watch was running?


If you are using a demagnetizer designed for watches, there shouldn't be any concern about the movement or the hands.


----------

